# Water blade???



## RJC (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone got an opinion on silicone water blades i.e. 'Autoglym Hi Tech Flexi Water Blade'???

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Rob ,

You are gonna get banned :lol::lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yep they are to likly to get grit trapped on teh blade and against the paint and cause a deep scratch, i spend many hours removing the damage these things do on a daily basis.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

lol, 

I think they can do some damage to the paint work if dirt is trapped under the blade...

however some people do use them for windows and fabric / vinyl hoods...

IMO dont bother...get a miracle dryer or similar instead


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok on the glass (so long as its clean) ideal on something like a MPV or glass roof


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

:doublesho:doublesho

Rob thats as bad as saying something rude about someones mother. Now go wash your mouth out and sit on the naughty step and think about what you have done!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I wouldnt even put one near glass!


----------



## RJC (Aug 26, 2008)

Ha, ha, ha! Thanks guys, i've now, well and truly, shelved that idea.

Rob


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

ideal as a wheelie bin filler


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Shelve it, bin it, destroy it, burn it and then burn it again!!! Horrid horrid awful evil things!

I'm not a fan can you tell?!?

No..no...no...never...ever..even think about thinking about. Just..no.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Clark said:


> I wouldnt even put one near glass!


do you use your windscreen wipers then clark?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

andy monty said:


> do you use your windscreen wipers then clark?


Actually no - I rain-x my glass. I think i've possibly had my wipers on once in 5 months of owning my car, seriously!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I used a blade once a long time ago, even before I know of Detailing and never again! It scratched!


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

you should have seen my face when i was washing the car and drying it, the neighbour come over with his blade " why dont you try one of these ", ARRRRGH! it was close any loser i think i would have sent him back with it shoved up his butt, he was shocked when i showed him the state of the paint on the bonnet of his dark green range rover!!!!

OH i wondered how it got like that! i think i persuaded him to bin the sponge too! hehe


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll admit that I did actually use one of these for a while on my car and it never did any harm at all. 

Having said that the car is cleaned after every drive and its only driven on dry days so that may go some way to explaining that. 

I use as Sonus drying towel now though and its does wunders!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> I'll admit that I did actually use one of these for a while on my car and it never did any harm at all.
> 
> Having said that the car is cleaned after every drive and its only driven on dry days so that may go some way to explaining that.
> 
> I use as Sonus drying towel now though and its does wunders!


I use one all the time with now adverse affect, one swipe to get rid of the bulk of water then follow on with a microfibre and its job done :thumb:


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB (Mar 20, 2008)

*me too...*



Avanti said:


> I use one all the time with now adverse affect, one swipe to get rid of the bulk of water then follow on with a microfibre and its job done :thumb:


I only dont use it now because of everyone telling me they scratch... it never scratched my car... but stilldont use it anymore so you guys cant say "told ya so..."


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Clark said:


> Actually no - I rain-x my glass. I think i've possibly had my wipers on once in 5 months of owning my car, seriously!


rain-x is no good at low speeds though although its ace on the motorway going to try Aquapel next apparently its far better than rain-x 

I used one in the past and had no problems but watched in horror as a mate used on even after me telling him to wipe it every pass he did the whole bonnet without wiping it and wondered where the lovely Linnea scratches came from :wall:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

ok so here goes.... I use one of these on my paint work and windows. Phew there said it. :tumbleweed: 

ive never had any bother with it but 1 swipe and wipe the blade on a microfibre, just to get the bulk of water off not to completely remove the water, then i go round drying with a water magnet 

Plus if you have just washed the car properly with the tbm then what is there to scratch the paint!?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

mart.h. said:


> ideal as a wheelie bin filler


lol! :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

andy monty said:


> rain-x is no good at low speeds though although its ace on the motorway going to try Aquapel next apparently its far better than rain-x


I can honestly say i've never found low speed driving a problem with the rain-x


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

:doublesho:doubleshoOh Nooooooo, I would never use one, if there is any chance of damaging the paint then stay well clear. I shudder every time I see these being used at our local handwash:thumb:


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

If they are really the work of satan, wonder why more than one retailer on here sells them???


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Clark said:


> I can honestly say i've never found low speed driving a problem with the rain-x


That's probably because you get real rain up in Aberdeen not the weak, half arsed fine rain we get down South.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Emmm I used one. I thought they were not to bad and made drying easy.


Can you see the bonfire in my garden now?:devil:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

notsosmall said:


> Plus if you have just washed the car properly with the tbm then what is there to scratch the paint!?


i was thinking the same.
surely if your wash technique is right and you use it correctly, they are not likely to damage the paintwork,

handwashes obviously dont wash correctly in the first place so the damage would be inflicted by them using a blade


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think they are one of those things that if used ultra carefully can be fine BUT the trouble comes when even wiping after each swipe, all it takes is for a bit of grit or debris to fall on the car in the wind and it will get swiped into the paintwork and there is no way you can avoid that scenario really.

Now knowing about detailing, it is something I don't risk plus you can get a lot of water off by sheeting with the hose anyway.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

waste of money buy a drying towel like the miracle dryer from clean your car


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

notsosmall said:


> ok so here goes.... I use one of these on my paint work and windows. Phew there said it. :tumbleweed:
> 
> ive never had any bother with it but 1 swipe and wipe the blade on a microfibre, just to get the bulk of water off not to completely remove the water, then i go round drying with a water magnet
> 
> Plus if you have just washed the car properly with the tbm then what is there to scratch the paint!?


It really depends how fussy you are, if its in the slightest bit windy when you dry your car, there is a very strong chance of trapping, dust and grit between the blade and the suface of your paint.. most people probably wouldnt notice but OCD sufferers will (like me :buffer


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

I use one all the time...


To remove the standing water off the children's trampoline cover


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

if the car is prepped & has a decent wax applied, an open hose would clear most of the water anyway. there's really no need to use one of these aqua blades (yes, yes i've used one in the past, before i was enlightened)
open hose then a drying towel does the job


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Personally I don't use one, but I have in the past on glass only and used carefully (only on the glass, not the paintwork) I never once had any scratching issues. Using your wipers will do way more damage than one of these on glass as wipers are swiping rain water across the glass (which itself probably isn't perfectly clean) and that rain water will have all sorts of contaminants in it. On a just washed car the water sitting on the glass is clean, or it should be. As said, I no longer use one, but it's funny to see some in mock horror at these in the same way they react when anyone mentions using a sponge


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

I use one, and it's brilliant! ...to get the standing water off my cab roof  No chance of scratching there. 
I have used once before detailing on my car and didnt have any problems. I always blast the edge with a pressure washer to make sure there is NO dirt on there, and obviously the car will be dirt free anyway. Plus that's only on the roof.

Open hose and microfibre for me!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

I used to work for a company called Dent Wizard as an Area Sales Manager, part of my job every week was to go around all my dealerships and inspect the cars on the forecourts for minor dents etc... And what did we use to clear water off the car if it was wet.......yup, you guessed it. So if anyone bought a car from any of the main car dealerships from Oxford down to Southampton (A34 Corridor)in 2003 I apologise in advance if I caused any scratches


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Detail Doctor said:


> So if anyone bought a car from any of the main car dealerships from Oxford down to Southampton (A34 Corridor)in 2003 I apologise in advance if I caused any scratches


:lol:

I bet your sales targets were down on sunny day's? :lol::lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It would seem that like anything if you're ultra careful it'll be ok but its risky.

When I used one I used to swipe then wipe the blade then swipe again, never did any hard. Could see how it would though and since getting a drying towel it natually became redundant! lol


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> It really depends how fussy you are, if its in the slightest bit windy when you dry your car, there is a very strong chance of trapping, dust and grit between the blade and the suface of your paint.. most people probably wouldnt notice but OCD sufferers will (like me :buffer


If it scratched my paint work i would know about it trust me, i'm always careful with it and know the risks, dont get me wrong there not the best thinks ever designed and in the wrong situation/hand will cause damage.

I think its like any tool used correctly and with care it will do the job.

My wee moto:- "A Poor tradesman always blames his tools"

So dont blame the blade blame the user


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I used to have one, now use it in the shower to clean the tiles and base!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

notsosmall said:


> If it scratched my paint work i would know about it trust me, i'm always careful with it and know the risks, dont get me wrong there not the best thinks ever designed and in the wrong situation/hand will cause damage.
> 
> I think its like any tool used correctly and with care it will do the job.
> 
> ...


Exactly, you don't apply any (or much pressure ) on the body, the excess water provides lubrication and just one pass on each panel and that is all that is needed, the rest of the excess water is easily removed with just one costco microfibre cloth.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Clark said:


> I wouldnt even put one near glass!


Isn't that what your wipers do..?  :tumbleweed:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> It really depends how fussy you are, if its in the slightest bit windy when you dry your car, there is a very strong chance of trapping, dust and grit between the blade and the suface of your paint.. most people probably wouldnt notice but OCD sufferers will (like me :buffer


Surely in that case you can just as easily say

"It really depends how fussy you are, if its in the slightest bit windy when you dry your car, there is a very strong chance of trapping, dust and grit between the *MICROFIBRE TOWEL* and the suface of your paint.. most people probably wouldnt notice but OCD sufferers will"


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> Surely in that case you can just as easily say
> 
> "It really depends how fussy you are, if its in the slightest bit windy when you dry your car, there is a very strong chance of trapping, dust and grit between the *MICROFIBRE TOWEL* and the suface of your paint.. most people probably wouldnt notice but OCD sufferers will"


agreed, but the fibres on a *MICROFIBRE TOWEL* help lift the dirt away from the surface rather than force dirt agains it, which is pretty much the selling point of MF towels

It's just a point of view, if people want to use a blade and risk damage then its up to them, I dont really care, but mines been sat on a shelf for the past 5 years


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

RJC said:


> Anyone got an opinion on silicone water blades i.e. 'Autoglym Hi Tech Flexi Water Blade'???
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rob


Blade.........:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
Get yourself a drying towel !!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> agreed, but the fibres on a *MICROFIBRE TOWEL* help lift the dirt away from the surface rather than force dirt agains it, which is pretty much the selling point of MF towels
> 
> It's just a point of view, if people want to use a blade and risk damage then its up to them, I dont really care, but mines been sat on a shelf for the past 5 years


I see what you are saying (i wouldnt use a blade) and i like carring correctly for my car but i will tell you i think there are two MAJOR myths about detailing.

A) Claying your car is completely pointless, it doesnt remove tar and "above surface bonded contaminemnents" I mean come on....please. and also obviously if it does trap little bits of dirt and "pull" them out the paint (again, oh please.......) then they stick into the top surface of your clay and all you are doing is rubbing them around the paint scratching it!!!!

B) The myth that microfibre and wool "lift dirt and draw it away into the pile" absolute garbage! its not a machine or a computer, it doesnt "draw" particles away from the paint??? it does the exact same as any other cloth/sponge. BUT i will say its good because it is soft enough it self to not scratch the paint. (hence why i use wool mitt).


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> I see what you are saying (i wouldnt use a blade) and i like carring correctly for my car but i will tell you i think there are two MAJOR myths about detailing.
> 
> A) Claying your car is completely pointless, it doesnt remove tar and "above surface bonded contaminemnents" I mean come on....please. and also obviously if it does trap little bits of dirt and "pull" them out the paint (again, oh please.......) then they stick into the top surface of your clay and all you are doing is rubbing them around the paint scratching it!!!!
> 
> B) The myth that microfibre and wool "lift dirt and draw it away into the pile" absolute garbage! its not a machine or a computer, it doesnt "draw" particles away from the paint??? it does the exact same as any other cloth/sponge. BUT i will say its good because it is soft enough it self to not scratch the paint. (hence why i use wool mitt).


mate i think you are on the wrong forum.

there is plenty of evidence to suggest that claying is not a waste of time, and that MF towels _do_ actually lift dirt into the pile.

your views are welcome here of course, but I expect you'll be asked to provide a citation or evidence to back up your claims


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> mate i think you are on the wrong forum.
> 
> there is plenty of evidence to suggest that claying is not a waste of time, and that MF towels _do_ actually lift dirt into the pile.
> 
> your views are welcome here of course, but I expect you'll be asked to provide a citation or evidence to back up your claims


fair enough, i have no real proof. just feel that clay is a way of selling something thats not really needed. microfibre is great, it doesnt scratch the laquer, but i dont see how it would "draw" anything into the pile as its not osmotically/mechanically or any other way "clever"


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> ok so here goes.... I use one of these on my paint work and windows. Phew there said it.
> 
> ive never had any bother with it but 1 swipe and wipe the blade on a microfibre, just to get the bulk of water off not to completely remove the water, then i go round drying with a water magnet
> 
> Plus if you have just washed the car properly with the tbm then what is there to scratch the paint!?


I agree, I use one and have never had any problems.

It makes me laugh how a soft silicone blade is really bad yet a piece of flat but relatively harder clay is fine to rub over your paintwork.

It's also fine to use a flat Zym0l sponge and you know what everyone uses as their argument? "use common sense and always check for debris". If that's the stock argument for Z sponges and clay then how come it doesn't seem to apply to water blades?

It's a total case of double standards, you really can't have it both ways; either all flat objects are OK to use on paintwork under certain conditions or they are not.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> fair enough, i have no real proof. just feel that clay is a way of selling something thats not really needed. microfibre is great, it doesnt scratch the laquer, but i dont see how it would "draw" anything into the pile as its not osmotically/mechanically or any other way "clever"


My best advice would be to buy the megs Clay starter kit, and just try it.
Its only a tenner or there abouts so not much to loose if you think its total rubbish, plus you'll get a QD spray included.

I'll jump in before other people do, but the prep work is key to a good finish. Claying is probably the most important of these stages.... even on brand new cars!

Theres a great post on a white car (might have been a white focus ST) which was brand new and covered in iron filings which went orange wih rust. the only thing to pull them out of the clear coat was clay

each to their own mate, (and i dont want this turning into a handbag post) but i reckon you should try it before you dismiss it as rubbish


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

dominic84 said:


> I agree, I use one and have never had any problems.
> 
> It makes me laugh how a soft silicone blade is really bad yet a piece of flat but relatively harder clay is fine to rub over your paintwork.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY my point above. I think people get too deep into things and dont think outside the box about what they are actually doing to their car. Also you said about its weird how clay is percived to be ok? Remember with clay you are dragging all the "bonded contaiminets" around the paint once they are embeded into the clay.

I remember a detailer proudly showing my the underside of a peice if clay he used and how it was full of little bits of debris and you could feel them in the clay. I just said, so you have just been effectively dragging a peice of sandpaper around all over your car. lol. made him think twice. Id rather those contaminent (which you cant even see) stay in the paint than drag them all over the surface of it.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> My best advice would be to buy the megs Clay starter kit, and just try it.
> Its only a tenner or there abouts so not much to loose if you think its total rubbish, plus you'll get a QD spray included.
> 
> I'll jump in before other people do, but the prep work is key to a good finish. Claying is probably the most important of these stages.... even on brand new cars!
> ...


i have tried it and as far as i could see it did nothing?? Im sure it worked great on that car but most cars arent covered in iron filings. lol. certainly not ones i know. and remember where are those iron filings when you pull them out the paint. in the clay. where is your clay? being dragged around you paint. OUCH. not for me.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> mate i think you are on the wrong forum.
> 
> there is plenty of evidence to suggest that claying is not a waste of time, and that MF towels _do_ actually lift dirt into the pile.
> 
> your views are welcome here of course, but I expect you'll be asked to provide a citation or evidence to back up your claims


Totall agree. You have only been on here 5 mins....:lol:

Here is a tadge of education for you :
1. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microfiber
2. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto_detailing#Clay_bar

:newbie:

:thumb::thumb::thumb: :lol:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

dibbs26 said:


> Totall agree. You have only been on here 5 mins....:lol:
> 
> Here is a tadge of education for you :
> 1. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microfiber
> ...


yep, ok read them both. still doesnt disprove my point that when you clay you drag the picked up contaiminents around the car.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

this link might be a little more comprehensive

http://detailingwiki.com/index.php5?title=Claying

I've just discovered Detailingwiki - i wasn't aware of such a thing until a moment ago..... there goes the rest of my day at work!!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> this link might be a little more comprehensive
> 
> http://detailingwiki.com/index.php5?title=Claying
> 
> I've just discovered Detailingwiki - i wasn't aware of such a thing until a moment ago..... there goes the rest of my day at work!!


had a good read of that too, very enlightening, STILL doesnt talk about the fact that your dragging a peice of caly over your paint that is full of scratchies!!

also i would question the integrity of some of the articles on that site because i spotted quite a few glarring errors.

one for example being

_"Wax set -up time is temperature / humidity dependant; humidity affects the application because Carnauba is inherently hygroscopic (absorbs moisture) if you notice dark streaks during the application of Carnauba waxes, it tells you that the humidity is high. This will also retard the set-up time"_

Completely incorrect, wax isnt hygroscopic, it doesnt absorb moisture!!wtf??
Wax is HYDROPHOBIC, i.e. repels water!


----------



## unimaginative (Jan 4, 2008)

Clays come in different 'strengths', from mild to aggresive. In general, I've found the mild clays to be softer and more malleable, and the aggresive clays to be much harder and difficult to work. I think that what you are saying is true - that you end up dragging the contaminants over the paint, and this is what causes the 'marring' that is often seen with the more aggresive clay; the contaminants are not pulled deeply into the clay and so stay somewhat proud of the clay surface causing minor scratches.

This is why, it's generally expected that people would polish the car after using an aggressive clay in order to remove the scratches/marring that the clay has just inflicted.

I also think that some of the examples on here go to extreme, using the clay for much longer before folding it than I would ever entertain in order to be able to show the amount of contaminants the clay is picking up - a completely brown clay looks much more effective then fifty shots of specks of contaminant.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> I remember a detailer proudly showing my the underside of a peice if clay he used and how it was full of little bits of debris and you could feel them in the clay. I just said, so you have just been effectively dragging a peice of sandpaper around all over your car. lol. made him think twice. Id rather those contaminent (which you cant even see) stay in the paint than drag them all over the surface of it.


and then you get those guys that use sandpaper ontheir cars! Wooft!

Saying that'd you'd rather have the bonded contaminents on ur car than off it seems a little odd. Yes you could end up marring the paint with the dirt on the clay. But generally after a car gets clay'd and its badly contaminated it gets machine polished or at least hand polished to get rid of the scratches.

If then you clay the car again 6 months later its going to have less dirt bonded to it and you'r therefore less likely to scratch the paint and not need to polish after claying.

the problem people have with the water blade or whatever its called is that its used at every wash (thats sometimes twice a week) and obviously you're not going to polish the car twice a week so any marks are going to stay there. And less me honest once a car has a layer of wax on it theres hardly any water left after washing. Yes you could scratch the paint with a MF towel but using the blade PLUS a towel your doubling the risk of inducing scratches, for no real gain in quality of finish and no time saving (since you're having to dry the car twice).

After spending a day or more polishing my car i try use only the softest products on my paint, i dont even run my fingers over the paint or rest my hand on paint, so theres no way id rubbing paint with a big dildo thing


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> yep, ok read them both. still doesnt disprove my point that when you clay you drag the picked up contaiminents around the car.


which is why you work in small areas and kneed the clay regularly to minimize any damage if your getting big chunks stuck in your clay time to re-evaluate your wash procedure


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sandro said:


> and then you get those guys that use sandpaper ontheir cars! Wooft!
> 
> Saying that'd you'd rather have the bonded contaminents on ur car than off it seems a little odd. Yes you could end up marring the paint with the dirt on the clay. But generally after a car gets clay'd and its badly contaminated it gets machine polished or at least hand polished to get rid of the scratches.
> 
> ...


Gosh this thread is going on, the pressure used (or should be used ) with a blade is unlikely to cause damage, but hey this forum is about sharing ideas and experiences, I always use a blade on my car without adverse effect, I haven't (probably wouldnt ) use a clay bar on it , wash the car once or twice a week with ph13 shampoo and the wax (which isnt collinite) lasts a good 3 months :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I brought one, used it once while cleaning the smart, swiped it once down the door. Then straight away gave it to my Dad.

I wouldn't even clean my house windows with one. Mind you, we all have to try these things.


----------



## SixDegrees (Oct 13, 2008)

I've used one on some cars like my Audi 80 (no clear coat) didn't do a single bit damage and even upon close inspection it looked good. Used it once on the R32 and its left marks that required polsihing out.

I still use in on the run-about as the bodywork / paint finish is worse off than a blade could ever match, so no issue there (the runabout will be my practice car when I get into proper detailing).

I guess if you've spent £££ on products and hours on perfecting the finish of your car, then a water blade isn't a good idea.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> fair enough, i have no real proof. just feel that clay is a way of selling something thats not really needed. microfibre is great, it doesnt scratch the laquer, but i dont see how it would "draw" anything into the pile as its not osmotically/mechanically or any other way "clever"


have you tried claying a car? obviously not!:lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I must be so bad as I still use one for the glass, just makes life easier. :devil:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> EXACTLY my point above. I think people get too deep into things and dont think outside the box about what they are actually doing to their car. Also you said about its weird how clay is percived to be ok? Remember with clay you are dragging all the "bonded contaiminets" around the paint once they are embeded into the clay.
> 
> I remember a detailer proudly showing my the underside of a peice if clay he used and how it was full of little bits of debris and you could feel them in the clay. I just said, so you have just been effectively dragging a peice of sandpaper around all over your car. lol. made him think twice. Id rather those contaminent (which you cant even see) stay in the paint than drag them all over the surface of it.


Ass Hole


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

How can you be dragging the contaminants accross the paint if you're using a lubricant??

The whole idea of clay is that it aqua planes over the surface and only shears off anything sitting proud. You can quite easily clay a car even with soft paint without marring it providing you use finger tip pressure and plenty lube.


Some of the "theories" in here are bloody hilarious!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

beany_bot said:


> EXACTLY my point above. I think people get too deep into things and dont think outside the box about what they are actually doing to their car. Also you said about its weird how clay is percived to be ok? Remember with clay you are dragging all the "bonded contaiminets" around the paint once they are embeded into the clay.
> 
> I remember a detailer proudly showing my the underside of a peice if clay he used and how it was full of little bits of debris and you could feel them in the clay. I just said, so you have just been effectively dragging a peice of sandpaper around all over your car. lol. made him think twice. *Id rather those contaminent (which you cant even see) stay in the paint than drag them all over the surface of it*.


Another point to make.

It's those contaminants that will ultimately detract from the best finish possible and it would amaze you just how much durability is affected when the paintwork on a car isnt 100% clean and smooth


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Clark said:


> Another point to make.
> 
> It's those contaminants that will ultimately detract from the best finish possible and it would amaze you just how much durability is affected when the paintwork on a car isnt 100% clean and smooth


Totally agree.


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

+for clay here ive done 3 cars as a noob and i havnt marred a single one, even if you did the clay is the step before going over with a machine polish anyway so theres no problem with slight marring, i would rather get marring from the clay rather than a bit of crap stick in the polishing head! then you will see what paint damage looks like. Plus until youve tried clay you have never felt a smooth finish on paint, try it befor you knock it!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I used the BH clay today with lube, worked a treat, I think it will save me a fortune on QD.


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Clark said:


> You can quite easily clay a car even with soft paint without marring it providing you use finger tip pressure and plenty lube.
> QUOTE]
> 
> The Paint on My S2k is Super soft and I still managed to clay the whole of the lowers without inducing any marring. It took ages to do but the result is always well worth the time taken . Even if it is "only" removing the very last bits of tar that the tardis did not quite get rid of it can only improve the final finish of the vehicle.
> ...


----------



## SixDegrees (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm pretty new to claying (used to using Megs paint cleaner) but having seen cars that have been clayed and those that have not, I'm pretty convinced that claying produces a better finish and by virture of THAT fact it can't be bad for the paint work.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

clay can be bad for paint if its agressive clay or you dont use enough lube or dont fold regularly enough.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Zax said:


> Clark said:
> 
> 
> > You can quite easily clay a car even with soft paint without marring it providing you use finger tip pressure and plenty lube.
> ...


That says it all then Dave cos the paint on your car is ridiculously soft


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Avanti said:


> I haven't (probably wouldnt ) use a clay bar on it , wash the car once or twice a week with *ph13 shampoo *and the wax (which isnt collinite) lasts a good 3 months :thumb:


Are you washing it in ammonia? :doublesho

Claying IMO is one of the most important stages in a detail


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> Claying your car is completely pointless, it doesnt remove tar and "above surface bonded contaminemnents" I mean come on....please. and also obviously if it does trap little bits of dirt and "pull" them out the paint (again, oh please.......) then they stick into the top surface of your clay and all you are doing is rubbing them around the paint scratching it!!!!


I find this a very strange thing to say, based on what actual evidence and investigations have brought you to this conclusion?

I have only clayed 3 cars so far. Mine, hubbies and today. Well today my work colleague let me loose on his new (to him) car. He noticed that the bonnet was "a bit rough" - Like sandpaper is a bit rough. Now the car has been well washed in the few weeks he's had it and he's no idiot when washing his car. I clayed with Megs and two things really stick in my mind here: The finish after claying was as smooth as glass - no roughness whatsoever AND while claying the surface of the clay in contact with the paint was also as smooth as glass. So the rough stuff coming out the paint MUST end up under the surface of the clay - or else the clay surface would be rough. I would be dragging this stuff about my paintwork if it was rough!

The comment about it not removing tar !!!  UMMMM beg to differ here, but it does. Like an eraser removes pencil marks from paper. Saw with my own eyes. DEFINATELY DOES.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Are you washing it in ammonia? :doublesho
> 
> Claying IMO is one of the most important stages in a detail


AG pressure wash :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

at our county show a few months back i saw some trollop tangerine queen VW staff using a water blade to dry off the new VW's on their stand after it rained, made me cringe!! :doublesho

felt like slapping her in the moosh

drew


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Are you washing it in ammonia? :doublesho
> 
> Claying IMO is one of the most important stages in a detail


agree.:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

panama said:


> clay can be bad for paint if its agressive clay or you dont use enough lube or dont fold regularly enough.


then surely the idea is to use lots of lube and fold the clay often.. aggresive clay is used on heavily contaminated cars is'nt it? (if there is lots of over-spray present etc)..


----------

